# Could Use Some Help!



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

My keyboard space bar is sticking in the down position, laptop with full-size keyboard. It's gone beyond aggravating. Any remedies?  imp


----------



## AprilT (Sep 22, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...computer+keyboard&sprefix=computer+ke,aps,973


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2015)

How about a little spritz of WD-40.  Or, buy a new one; they're not THAT expensive.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2015)

Mine usually sticks due to crumbs from my bagels. Turn it upside down and bang it a few times, then use a can of air to blow on the keyboard.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 22, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Mine usually sticks due to crumbs from my bagels. Turn it upside down and bang it a few times, then use a can of air to blow on the keyboard.



This is true, worked for me for a while, but eventually, I ended up having to replace mine, especially when the keys letters started to fade.  makes me wonder what was in my donuts.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2015)

AprilT said:


> This is true, worked for me for a while, but eventually, I ended up having to replace mine, especially when the keys letters started to fade.  makes me wonder what was in my donuts.



Hee hee, I knew we had something in common!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2015)

This is why I quit eating jelly donuts with my coffee...

Jelly may shake but not out of a keyboard.


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

Shakes like MY belly is starting to, only exercise lately is keyboard-fingering!  Thank you all!    imp


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

Falcon said:


> How about a little spritz of WD-40.  Or, buy a new one; they're not THAT expensive.



I would consider buying a replacement, but this thing is attached to the screen on a hinge. Can the keyboard be easily replaced? I turned the thing upside down, and found a small access plate half the size of the keyboard.   imp


----------



## Don M. (Sep 22, 2015)

imp said:


> My keyboard space bar is sticking in the down position, laptop with full-size keyboard. It's gone beyond aggravating. Any remedies?  imp



The best stuff is some Stoner Electro Clean...comes in a spray can, just like spray paint.  However, it is quite pricey, and contains Freon.  I still have a couple of cans from when I was working.  

If you do a search on "How to clean a sticking keyboard key", you will find several tips.  Basically, you must pry the key off with a small screwdriver, etc., and then clean the key and switch with a Q-tip and some alcohol, or vinegar, then snap the key back on.  Do NOT use any lubricant...such as WD40...as they leave an oily residue, which will quickly attract dust and dirt, and you will be back to square one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 22, 2015)

I've considered replacing the keyboard on my laptop dinosaur but it's not an easy process. Instead, I bought a set of replacement letters on eBay for $2. They are self-adhesive, or so they say - now, the heat of the keyboard (or the speed of my typing!) has semi-melted that adhesive. As a result, the stick-on letters are skewed every time I type.

Still, it's something I can live with - I Superglued a few of them and that kept them from moving. 

Getting rid of crumbs and such - I agree with RadishRose.


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

Don M. said:


> The best stuff is some Stoner Electro Clean...comes in a spray can, just like spray paint.  However, it is quite pricey, and contains Freon.  I still have a couple of cans from when I was working.
> 
> If you do a search on "How to clean a sticking keyboard key", you will find several tips.  Basically, you must pry the key off with a small screwdriver, etc., and then clean the key and switch with a Q-tip and some alcohol, or vinegar, then snap the key back on.  Do NOT use any lubricant...such as WD40...as they leave an oily residue, which will quickly attract dust and dirt, and you will be back to square one.



I am very aware of the poorer qualities of WD-40, mass-marketing at it's poorest worst. Used on the exposed machined surfaces of my milling machine and lathe, it leaves a sticky residue which gets worse with the application of more. I was not sure ALL keys of typical design could be lifted off. This is a BIG key, 5/8" by 4 ". If I bust this G. D. 'nd thing, my wife  will divorce me! 

Should I bust it then?  Ha!    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2015)

imp said:


> ... I was not sure ALL keys of typical design could be lifted off. This is a BIG key, 5/8" by 4 ". If I bust this G. D. 'nd thing, my wife  will divorce me!
> 
> Should I bust it then?  Ha!    imp



That's why I never tried to replace individual keys, even though I ordered a special key-lifter thingie ...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2015)

Something that works for me ...  after getting the keyboard working or buying a new one, buy a silicone skin protector for your keyboard.  They end the crumb problem.  Just lift it off and shake it when needed,  and  put it back in place.  

I bought one with ex-large lettering ... black skin w/white lettering.  Keyboard stays like new.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 23, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> Something that works for me ...  after getting the keyboard working or buying a new one, buy a silicone skin protector for your keyboard.  They end the crumb problem.  Just lift it off and shake it when needed,  and  put it back in place.
> 
> I bought one with ex-large lettering ... black skin w/white lettering.  Keyboard stays like new.



What a terrific idea, I might get one of those though it's been fun finding creative ways to unstick my keys and drawing letters on them now and again, but, I kind of like the clear skins, better yet, I might just place some saran wrap over my keys and save some money all together.  Hopefully saran wrap won't get stuck under the keys at some point, I wonder if I can just find a small clear garbage bag to place over it, that would take care of two jobs, I could just drop all my food over the thing and toss it at the end of the day.  

Anyhoo, link to some inexpensive to look at for those interested:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...keyboard+covers&sprefix=silicon,computers,161


----------



## imp (Sep 23, 2015)

Thank you folks, for the options! Our keyboard seems to be pretty consistent, light keystrokes getting good results, everywhere except the space bar! I cannot tell if the sticking is caused by the mechanism it actuates, or some goo underneath it. We don't snack at work, but I may have drooled,......er.......well, 

coffee time!     imp


----------



## AprilT (Sep 23, 2015)

It's funny imp, I know I joke a quite a bit so maybe not so funny, it was my space bar which finally did my last keyboard in, before that, I would use most of the remedies suggested, but, once that started tripping me up, I just had enough and bought another, I'm not sure what I did to cause it to start sticking, I'm sure though it was something I did food or other though it was waterproof, but that in of itself wouldn't stop me from finding a way.  It will of course depend on your make or model as to what video will help, you can search type using these as a guide.

btw, a hinged keyboard can be replaced.  see sample removing and cleaning space bar


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 23, 2015)

If it is crumbs, you might try vacuuming from the top around all the keys.  That works for me sometimes.


----------



## imp (Sep 23, 2015)

April and Nancy, thank you, both!    imp


----------

